# LED Lenser 7438 Focus



## LITEmania (May 18, 2006)

Has any one tried this ?

Yesterday, I just saw one of my friend...nice optics and spot beam tightened by bezel...3AAA Lithum...the brightness was goood...for it's price.

Is it an Luxeon ? Lux-I or III or somethingelse so called Power Chip ?


----------



## LITEmania (May 18, 2006)

any input will be appreciated. I like that optic..


----------



## yellow (May 19, 2006)

U sure about the article-#?
The only focusable light I found was this one: http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/stabundtaschenlampen/ledlenservfocus/index.html
but its 2aa

(an still the ususal zweibrueder-s..t: slippery body, recessed optics directly on the front, the usual switch that is only suitable for a long life on the shelf, questionable proof against elements, ...) But I dont like their makes and therefore might be unfair...

PS: why did You use that smiley? If You did not like the light, then ok, but ...


----------



## LITEmania (May 19, 2006)

Just released 2006.
**Hotlink removed per CPF rules**


----------



## schrenz (May 19, 2006)

Most of the German "flasheholics" don't like LedLenser, great marketing and advertisment, but poor flashlights , I think for the money you can achieve a better light from fenix or nuwai.

I have a similar one, the V2 aaa, not waterproof and the "powerchip" is nothing else than a Lux I.
Greets J.


----------



## Long John (May 19, 2006)

Hello Litemania

I agree with schrenz. IMO LED-Lenser is crap:thumbsdow.

I own several onesBroken switches, water inside after a raining walk.

They promote the "powerchip" with 1.5W. It's an overdriven LUX1 without regulation, which sucks the 3xAAA very fast. After 5minutes the white light turns to yellow like a bulb.

Take another one imo.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## yellow (May 20, 2006)

As already mentionned, I dont like the lights, 
but I think the 1.5 Watt claim is one of the very few fair sayings in flashlight world:
maybe the losses of the boost circuit are included into the "1.5" Watt?


----------



## maxilux (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, but i don`t know any good "Lenser" Flashlight.


----------



## HiltiHome (May 20, 2006)

yellow said:


> As already mentionned, I dont like the lights,
> but I think the 1.5 Watt claim is one of the very few fair sayings in flashlight world:
> maybe the losses of the boost circuit are included into the "1.5" Watt?



This light is driven from 3xAAA cells. So most likely there istn´t a boost-circuit or regulation at all.


----------



## LITEmania (May 20, 2006)

I'll have to do an autopsy one of this on Monday.
...the optic/beam was very nice. Maybe I can use it for the MOD with Lux-III DD with Lio-Ions....

Thanks for all inputs.


----------



## schrenz (May 20, 2006)

The only purpose I see:laughing:


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 20, 2006)

Well guys, my very first LED light ever was a led Lenser V8 (?) keychain light. 
It uses 3 LR44 button cells. This was about 5 years ago, and then I found it amazingly bright with exceptional runtime. Times change, and so do the lights.

Rain just runs through it, and the switch cover will leak or be lost. The clip is nice. Easiest light to mod with a different colour LED, though.

I'ts now become a 'museum' light for me. Never felt the urge to buy other lights from them.

Kees


----------



## maxilux (May 20, 2006)

Can it be, that this light is made in China?
It loooks like Nuwai and others.


----------



## schrenz (May 20, 2006)

Yes, they try tell you (especially on the webside) that they are a German company, but the production line is in China, only a few men work in Solingen.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 20, 2006)

I have several of these lenser lights, in fact the 3aaa luxeon power chip was my first 'bright' led light (the one with the side switch), and I liked the clean brushed steel look of them.

When the 1aa David light came out I bought one just before my Fenix L1P and really thought it was a contender...but.

Most of them have declined over time and with regular use, My david light showed bad wear and tear on its finish very quickly-the prominent stippling on the side soon lost its colour and looked OLD.Now it doesn't work at all and I can't find the reason why.The switch still seems to be OK so I guess the led must have been very overdriven and blown.Not good for a light only a few months old.Others have dimmed with use.

Not the worst of my collection but not the first I would pick really for any thing at all. I have given several away without any pangs of loss.

The teeny tiny 3v lithium pencil lights are about the only ones that have withstood the advances in other manufacturers lights, but the cells are hard/expensive to come by.

I shan't rush to buy another one, but to each their own.

Tempus fugit!!

INOVA is cheaper (even here in the UK) and though not as varied, is a much better bet. None of my INOVAs have declined at all even in their finish, which is extremely fine indeed. And as for my two ARCs (AAA-P V1 and +4), they are just lovely.

You gotta take the rough with the smooth I suppose.


----------



## Albinoni (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for the ever so late reply but as I'm new here. Now I'm so surprised that not many people here seem to favour Led Lenser and opt for Fenix over Led Lenser. I did have a good look at the Lenser Tactical Focus and quite liked it, but this was only for 5 mins in a shop as I played around with it. I suppose one can't tell by being with one thing for 5 mins and truly owning it for a few months to see the difference, and I suppose by doing so than only one can really tell to see how good it is.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 20, 2007)

Albinoni:
Well, some of us like this light. 

See this thread here....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141977

That started this craze here....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/157634

And continues here...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174532


----------



## Albinoni (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok so is there much of a difference between the Coast brand and the LED Lenser Tactical focus 7438, to me their the same torch just one has a differnt brand name.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, Lite Me you just saved me some time. I was going to link up FlashCrazy's thread but you got it taken care of. 

I have one of FlashCrazy's upgrades and it is an awesome little hand cannon of light. I'm impressed.


----------

